# Probleme mit Geforce2 MX



## Ziro (10. August 2001)

Ich hab ganz schlimme Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte! Trotz Athlon 1.1GHtz und 128mb RAM laufen die meisten Spiele sehr ruckellig, selbst Diablo2 ist trotz krüppel-Grafik unspielbar. Bei OpenGL Spielen ist es nicht so schlimm, aber trotzem spürbar. Außerdem hab ich beim 3DMark 2001 bloß 660 Punkte (falls das jemandem was sagt). ;(( 

Ich weiß nicht ob es an den Treibern liegt (habe schon alle ausprobiert).
Hat da einer ne Ahnung?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. August 2001)

kann das sein, das es nicht an der karte liegt sondern an der nebenbei laufenden software? bzw. andere hintergrundaktivitäten, welche nicht gerade erwünscht bzw. akzeptalbel sind?

bzw. prüfe mal deine festplatte mit scandisk


----------



## Ziro (11. August 2001)

Daran liegts nicht, hab die Festplatte schon 2 mal formatiert und Win98 neu draufgezogen, immer dasselbe, besonders bei Direct3D!

Kann es an einem defekt an der Karte liegen, zum Beispiel dem Speicher?


----------



## Rene (11. August 2001)

Hi,

Hast du die neuste Version von DirectX drauf?


René


----------



## Ziro (14. August 2001)

Ja, habs aber auch mit DirectX6 probiert.

:> :#


----------



## ThE rEaL gEcKo (28. August 2001)

*Pixelview?*

Sers,

könnte es sein das du eine Prolink Pixelview GeForce 2 MX (NV11) besitzt?


----------

